# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Kliniken

## FunkeB

Hi!

Sagt mal, habt ihr eigentlich Angebotsmappen von verschiedenen Kliniken? Ich möchte und soll in REHA gehen, aber will verschiedene Kliniken vergleichen und nicht einfach irgendwo abgestellt werden. Daher mal die Frage ob man bei den Kliniken nur anrufen muss um Angebotsmappen geschickt zu bekommen? 
Vielleicht hat damit ja schon jemand entsprechende Erfahrungen machen können?

Grüße und schöne Woche Euch!

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Moin,

in der Regel steht in den MAppen auch nichts anderes, als das, was auf deren Internetseiten steht. Die hast Du schon alle verglichen ?

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Funke



> Sagt mal, habt ihr eigentlich Angebotsmappen von verschiedenen Kliniken? Ich möchte und soll in REHA gehen, aber will verschiedene Kliniken vergleichen und nicht einfach irgendwo abgestellt werden. Daher mal die Frage ob man bei den Kliniken nur anrufen muss um Angebotsmappen geschickt zu bekommen? 
> Vielleicht hat damit ja schon jemand entsprechende Erfahrungen machen können?


Auf den Seiten vom *BPS* sind u.A. AHB-Kliniken zur Reha bei Prostatakarzinom in einer Liste erfasst, die von Betroffenen dieses Forums als besonders kompetent benannt wurden. Wie Uwe schon schrieb, werden Dir die, von den Kliniken bereitgestellten Flyer bestenfalls einen Überblick ihrer Angebote zeigen, ob damit auch eine erfolgreiche Reha mit verbunden sein wird, sagen solche Selbstdarstellungen nicht aus.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hopeless

> Hi!
> 
> Sagt mal, habt ihr eigentlich Angebotsmappen von verschiedenen Kliniken? Ich möchte und soll in REHA gehen, aber will verschiedene Kliniken vergleichen und nicht einfach irgendwo abgestellt werden. Daher mal die Frage ob man bei den Kliniken nur anrufen muss um Angebotsmappen geschickt zu bekommen? 
> Vielleicht hat damit ja schon jemand entsprechende Erfahrungen machen können?
> 
> Grüße und schöne Woche Euch!


Ich würde mich auf die Angebotsmappen und Prospekte der Kliniken  auch nicht verlassen! Papier ist geduldig, und letztlich ist das nur Werbung. Interessanter wären da Erfahrungsberichte von Patienten hier oder in anderen Foren. Wie die Klinik sich selber findet, oder ob sie nun landschaftlich schön gelegen ist und über eine tolle Cafeteria verfügt kann dir eigentlich egal sein.... meine Meinung!

----------

